# how tall to the withers should a 5 month



## David Ewers (Nov 1, 2016)

male golden be? 

tahnks


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

AKC standards reads

Size, Proportion, Substance: Males 23 to 24 inches in height at withers; females 211⁄2 to 221⁄2 inches. Dogs up to one inch above or below standard size should be proportionately penalized. Deviation in height of more than one inch from the standard shall disqualify. Length from breastbone to point of buttocks slightly greater than height at withers in ratio of 12:11. Weight for dogs 65 to 75 pounds; bitches 55 to 65 pounds.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

At 5 months? Every dog is different. Genetically they grow at different rates. Also, if someone feeds a lot of food that dog will grow faster than someone on the slow-growth program. There is no single answer.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My pup will be 5 months in a few days, right now he's around 18 3/4"


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> At 5 months? Every dog is different. Genetically they grow at different rates. Also, if someone feeds a lot of food that dog will grow faster than someone on the slow-growth program. There is no single answer.


This is very true. 

I kept in touch with my youngest's breeders who each kept a pup from his litter. The littermates all grew differently - probably based primarily on food. They ended up at the same full height. Only thing different was how fast they grew.



Megora said:


> Hmm... I haven't updated this in a couple weeks...
> 
> Bertie is a couple weeks shy of 5 months (19 weeks) -
> 
> He is 19" tall and 39 pounds. <- And he's probably going to be good switching completely to adult food next week. The transition has been going smoothly.





Megora said:


> A month later and just shy of 6 months.....
> 
> Bertie is 49 lbs.
> 
> ...





Megora said:


> 2 weeks shy of 7 months, and he GREW AGAIN.
> 
> 21" - to the shoulder
> 
> ...





Megora said:


> I am!
> 
> Hang on a second -
> 
> ...





Megora said:


> I guess because we are 4 days shy of Bertie's first birthday and I have time...
> 
> I had the measuring tape to see if he grew at all between the last measurement and now. And it was interesting to see where he grew... I underlined those two.
> 
> ...


^^^^ The above are notes I kept with monthly weights/measurements with my youngest as he grew up. I was curious as to what effect if any I had as far as not quite doing a "slow growth" diet but not overdoing it with calories, fat, protein, etc... 

End story, fwiw...

My youngest is currently 4 years old. He is 23.5 at the withers. Weighed in at 72# a week ago. 

Other note btw... there's people out there who really work on making sure the pups are "full height" at 6 months. It means they can show the dogs, for example. Golden retrievers are one of those breeds where the judge is not supposed to make any exceptions for pups (Although I think sometimes they do). In the case of my dog - he wasn't full height until between 12 and 24 months.


----------

